# AMH



## milliemags (Aug 31, 2007)

Sorry Guys I have to ask or i'll go mad. What exactly is AMH? What does it relate to? and the higher it is how doea it affect your fertility and treatment? Mine was 28. something and I was told this was very high! So our first IVF we had low dose menopur 150mg, through which I didn't respond and the treatment was cancelled. The 2nd IVF I was started on 225mg then increased to 300mgs then dropped back down to 225mgs, all menopur. Ihad OHSS this 2nd time but only very mildly and I can't help thinking:

Did the AMH have an affect on any of this?
Should I have had the ET done? (JE mentioned they might freeze them and let my body recover)
Should I have had Clexane? (JEmentioned it might be an option for me but then decided against it)
Would an increased dose of progesterone have helped the babies stay?

Sorry Guys these were questions for my FU bit i'm slowly going a little bit mad wondering about all the if's and but's, I know you may not be able to answer but thought some of you might have had experience of these before.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya hun

AMH is a hormone produced by the ovaries and this gives them a guide as to what dose of stimms to use, someone with high AMH is more at risk of hyperstimmulation!

Did the AMH have an affect on any of this? it would have an effect of how you responded to the drugs but this again is not an exact science

Should I have had the ET done? (JE mentioned they might freeze them and let my body recover)
i assume this was because you had ohss, they wouldnt have transfer if it was too bad as pregnancy makes ohss worst


Should I have had Clexane? (JEmentioned it might be an option for me but then decided against it)
ladies with ohss are sometime put of clexane, was this why JE suggested it?

Would an increased dose of progesterone have helped the babies stay
not really, the only thing that can make a embryo stay is implantation and if you have that you already have plenty of progestone support yet some clinic do give more

sorry to read your other post about your gp, thats horrid, have you considered changing


----------



## milliemags (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Kara,

Thank you for your prompt reply, knew you would. I'm sorry I feel like i'm constantly looking for answers that maybe just arn't there! I have thought about changing GP's but wonder whether it's better the devil you know, plus would it be a cheak to start with a new GP then go down with a list of questions and in some respects demands!!! I don't know maybe i'm just to soft!

JE mentioned clexane because my HCT was high because I was a bit dehydrated due to the OHSS, she said they would decide on the day. JE wasn't there when Embies went back in and I did ask but Amanda said she was happy with my most recent blood results anf therefore didn't satrt me on it.

The AMH has been high from our initial appointment but I didn't respond to the lower dose of drug thats why they increased it 2nd time and then I over stimed!!! Never been a straight forward kind of gal, lol . never really understood what it meant so feel bit more clued up now thank you hun, you are a fountain of knowledge. I had to ask if anyone knew cause it's been plting on my mind particularly the question about progesterone, guess still not over the miscarraige and feel like i'm responsible for it. Everyone else did the hard bit all I had to do was carry them and I couldn't even manage that sort of thing!!! I know i'm being silly but as you know our minds play tricks on us! Thanks again hun xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

milliemags

your miscarriage was my no means your fault. it takes a long time to get over miscarriage, it took me ages and was one of the worst times of my life. i just wanted to be alone and shut everyone out cause i was hurting so bad

take time to heal and please no that it was not your fault and your not silly at all. we are all here to talk and listen


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi milliemags. I have been told I have a high AMH too - 37. Trying not to worry about it too much but I have been warned by the nurse that they may not get the drugs right the first time. Thankfully, if they stop tx before EC then it means I don't have to use up my nhs go.


----------



## milliemags (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Tricky,

Very true, our first cycle was cancelled cause of poor response, really glad they warned you cause I was totally stunned when they stopped it, really wasn't expecting it. Thankfully it doesn't count and your free go is protected which is cool. Good luck with your treatment hope it all goes well xxxx


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks, you too


----------

